# Does my Upload speed effect my download speed?



## khmadhu (Nov 24, 2010)

Hi,
I got some strange question..
Does my Upload speed effect my download speed?

although theoretically Bandwidth is the sum of download & upload,practically different users are experiencing different speeds, some people say there download speed decreases while uploading, while some say uploading wont affect there downloading, 

well in my case its the later one,I  have 1Mbps connection and  can download a file at full speed(128-135 KB/sec) while at the same time I am uploading @35 KB/sec  

taking an example of  1Mpbs bandwidth how can one justify this?


----------



## Goten (Nov 25, 2010)

Yeah same is the case for me....Depends a lot on torrents also....Depends on leechers and seeders.

Peace~~~!


----------



## ico (Nov 25, 2010)

Download speed and Upload speed are different.

I have a connection which MTNL advertises as 1mbps UL. It gives me 1mbps download speed and also 1mbps upload speed.

In Gurgaon, I have a BSNL connection which BSNL advertises as 2mbps. It gives me 2mbps download speed and 512kbps upload speed.

Bands for download and upload are different in ADSL.

*www.for68.com/upload/lilian38292006258513645421.png

Companies only advertise the download speed, not the upload. They both are unrelated.



khmadhu said:


> some people say there download speed decreases while uploading


Those who say are actually wrong.

However, if you are uploading a file at your full upload speed, loading other websites might take time to respond.


----------

